# Tsa



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I just put in my resume and heard back from TSA.

I'm scheduled to take a computerized test on Sept. 27th in Woburn. Does anyone have any information about this test? What it entails, what it asks, etc? I can't seem to find much information on it.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

It is a basic test. I took it earlier this year, and let me tell ya that there is no way in hell you can fail it. That is about the extent of what I can say. The only reason why you can not find info about it is because you (like everyone who takes the exam) will sign a confidentiality waiver which state that if you disclose any part of the exam, you could face criminal charges.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

In case you guys haven't seen this site yet...
http://www.tsa-screeners.com/start/index.php
Click on Message Board and you may find some decent employment tips and assorted traps of the job.
Some of the stuff they write is hilarious..


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks so much! I figured it was easy. I knew a woman who was a TSA person and she wasn't the brightest bulb...

Doesn't seem like a bad gig, anyone have any info on the actual job?


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

badogg88 said:


> Thanks so much! I figured it was easy. I knew a woman who was a TSA person and she wasn't the brightest bulb...
> 
> Doesn't seem like a bad gig, anyone have any info on the actual job?


I keep turning positions down because all they are offering at Bradley International is Part-time with a "if we need you" schedule. Other than that, it seems to be a decent gig if you are still in college. If not, I'd try a DOC or county jail for the time being if you are waiting for police exams.


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah i applied for this job when i got out of college, just to get something, as usual with Fed jobs, it takes forever. So i just got another job, as for the test, good luck, then good luck waiting to hear from them again.


----------



## that guy (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a friend who works for them. Apparently if you work for them for one year (or more) it is much easier to be in the running for more desirable homeland security jobs.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

badogg88 said:


> Thanks so much! I figured it was easy. I knew a woman who was a TSA person and she wasn't the brightest bulb...
> 
> Doesn't seem like a bad gig, anyone have any info on the actual job?


There is a reason for that...they start at 11 bucks an hr and all you do is tell people to take their shoes off and screen bags. Its not a hard job but a boring one. Just dont pretent your a cop like some of the baggage retards at logan and i am sure you will be fine. If anything the test is a reading comp test and to test your ability to follow written instruction.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I do the same thing for the Trial Court, as an Associate Court Officer, but get paid much more, have better working hours, and better benefits.....Grantid i have a bit more responsibility, eg, interaction with prisoners, judges, etc....

Try to get on with them.....you just need a gaurdian angel to get you in, and you're all set.....

The Fox..


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Fox, I hear its all about who you know when it comes to those jobs..


----------



## JLT770 (Jun 7, 2007)

DodgeRam said:


> Fox, I hear its all about who you know when it comes to those jobs..


seriously, those are probably the best jobs out there though. I remember working at the district courthouse as a probation intern. Great days, but those court officers really had it made, I'm sure its who you know. Most of those guys had put their time in though. DOC or military, etc.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Every job has some politics to it..... YOu do need somebody with an in....and the closer you get to Boston, the more political it gets....But if you can get a Chief Court Officer, or Chief Probation Officer, or a judge, or senetor, or State Rep, anyone really with just alittle juice, its typically enough to get you on...

That was my point with the gaurdian angel comment....you need some sort of reference.....And The further west you go in the state, away from boston....the less political it gets.....eg, springfield, holyoke, pittsfield, etc

They def have it made...its a great job, but like you said, its for guys who already put in their time....For a young guy, I wouldn't reccomend it, but it what you make of it....

If I leave I know I'll be kicking myself ina about 10 years, but oh well....

I def reccomend the job to anyone who is interested....

FYI, the Court Officers Contract is up, and right now they making roughly 62,500 (maxed out of course).....They are looking for another 3,3,3 which would put them just shy of 70,000....

Probation Officers are in the same Union, and they max out at about 5,000 more than a C.O.

I encourage anyone who is interested to keep an eye out on the state website for job openings...


----------

